# Hệ thống Điện > Board điều khiển khác >  Hỏi về công tắc hành trình ạ

## nguCNC

Thưa các bác. Em là sinh viên đang tập tình về CNC mong các bác giúp với về cái công tắc hành trình. Em không biết cài đặt như thế nào với BO như thế  nầy ạ.
Mong các bác help ạ

Chủ yếu cái mạch có cổng USB ạ

----------


## CKD

Bạn đã xem qua các bài viết về BOB chưa.. cái ảnh đầu của bạn thì nhiều người hỏi rồi.
Co bản là bạn hiểu thế nào về đấu nối các thiết bị với nhau chứ cái BOB trên nó thể hiển rất rỏ trong ảnh rồi mà.

----------


## nguCNC

> Bạn đã xem qua các bài viết về BOB chưa.. cái ảnh đầu của bạn thì nhiều người hỏi rồi.
> Co bản là bạn hiểu thế nào về đấu nối các thiết bị với nhau chứ cái BOB trên nó thể hiển rất rỏ trong ảnh rồi mà.


Dạ em làm như thế nầy ạ, em đọc được ở trên mạng làm theo mà không được ạ. Vì em mới học về CNC nên có gì mong các bác giúp đỡ.


1. Em chỉ đấu Công tắc hành trình vào vị trí 0v và p11 ạ.
2. Bob cắm LPT và USB, cài đặt cho trục X thôi ạ, máy vẫn chạy bình thường. Đấu công tắc hành trình thế nào đi nữa ( dạng thường đóng và thương mở) ấn công tắc hành trình nó đều không dừng máy em không biết lý do gì mà nó không dừng máy lại ạ.

----------


## CKD

Vì theo cái hình bạn set limit là P10, nhưng bên ngoài lại đấu vào P11.. thế quái nào mà nó dừng được. Bạn kiểm tra lại nhé...

----------

nguCNC

----------


## nguCNC

> Vì theo cái hình bạn set limit là P10, nhưng bên ngoài lại đấu vào P11.. thế quái nào mà nó dừng được. Bạn kiểm tra lại nhé...


Á chết cha em vẽ nhầm.
Em cài P10 mà nó không chạy bác à.

----------


## Khoa C3

Cấp thử nguồn 5V nối tiếp vào đi, chân - nguồn đấu vào input-, chân + nguồn đấu qua công tắc vào +input.

----------

nguCNC

----------


## nguCNC

> Cấp thử nguồn 5V nối tiếp vào đi, chân - nguồn đấu vào input-, chân + nguồn đấu qua công tắc vào +input.


Dạ. Ý bác là em phải cấp thêm cho nó cái nguồn 5v nữa ạ? 
Chân - đấu vào input (-) (chân mag ạ?) chân còn lại của công tắc đấu vào P10 ạ?
em làm như vậy mà cũng không được ạ. Buồn quá đi em dốt quá.

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, nếu hỏi hoài mà làm ko được thì cứ kiếm 1 cụ ở gần chỗ em, PM mời cụ ấy cafe là ổn ấy mà.

----------


## Khoa C3

Đã thử đảo trạng thái active low trong mach3 chưa?

----------

nguCNC

----------


## thuyên1982

của bác đây . em cung vừa mới đấu xong.

----------

CKD, nguCNC

----------


## nguCNC

> Đã thử đảo trạng thái active low trong mach3 chưa?


Dạ em đảo túi bụi rồi ạ, mà nó không ăn thua. em thấy anh codientuviet.com hướng dẫn nhưng làm hoài không được

----------


## nguCNC

> của bác đây . em cung vừa mới đấu xong.


Ôi em phải làm theo thử thế nào?
thanks bác trước.
Mà em có biến thế 12v có được không ạ. vì driver điều khiển động cơ của em là loại 110v
trên hình là từ 15 đến 32v không biết em cho điện 12v vào có bị yếu không vì em chỉ có 1 cái bob lỡ cháy thì tiêu em mất.
Việc cài đặt thông số trên Mach3 có gì thây đổi không các bác.

----------


## Khoa C3

Máy có teamview không cho xin cái mã coi thử xêm thế nào, tò mò quá.

----------


## nguCNC

> Máy có teamview không cho xin cái mã coi thử xêm thế nào, tò mò quá.


Dạ máy em không có ạ.
Buồn quá vẫn chưa  đước, chắc mệt rồi không làm đúng em ngũ 1 phát, mai dạy thế nào. em báo cáo các bác, mong các bác giúp đỡ
chân thành cảm ơn các bác ạ

----------


## thuyên1982

12v àh chưa thử nhưng chác là hong cháy đâu . mach3 bác set x home x limit cùng 1 pin nhé. hình trên của bác sét sai rồi.
ps . phải cấp nguồn ngoài thì các input mới hoạt động nhé.

----------

nguCNC

----------


## anhcos

Set limit trong mach3 vì dùng 1 pin nên chỉ cần đặt cho X-- là được, mấy cái kia Y, Z không cần đặt vì nó có phân biệt được đâu? Mấy tay codientu kia máy móc quá.

----------

nguCNC

----------


## CKD

12V Ok.
Cái sơ đồ của bác Thuyen mình vẽ lâu rồi. Chiều giờ cũng quên mất việc cấp nguồn cho khối input. Lại online bằng mobi nên chẵng có tư liệu.

----------

nguCNC

----------


## nguCNC

> 12V Ok.
> Cái sơ đồ của bác Thuyen mình vẽ lâu rồi. Chiều giờ cũng quên mất việc cấp nguồn cho khối input. Lại online bằng mobi nên chẵng có tư liệu.


Dạ, chừ em lờ đờ rồi ngồi hồi chiều tới chừ chưa ăn uốn gì cả, hoa cả mắt.
Mai em báo cáo tình hình cho các bác, cảm ơn các bác nhiệt tình với em quá.

----------


## nguCNC

> Dạ, chừ em lờ đờ rồi ngồi hồi chiều tới chừ chưa ăn uốn gì cả, hoa cả mắt.
> Mai em báo cáo tình hình cho các bác, cảm ơn các bác nhiệt tình với em quá.


Dạ thưa các anh là em đã làm được theo sự chỉ dẫn của các anh ạ.
Và cho em hỏi: Chế độ Home máy là như thế nào, em thấy anh em hỏi nhiều mà không hiểu cho lắm.
Có phải là trước khi máy chạm vào công tắc hành trình thì máy đã dừng rồi phải không ạ.
Trong phần mềm nó báo cài đặt số pin nữa ạ.
Mong các anh các bác chỉ dẫn em với ạ.

----------

